
Show HN: Brooce, a language-agnostic job queue written in Go - Meekro
https://github.com/SergeyTsalkov/brooce
======
Meekro
Hey Hackers! Brooce is a language-agnostic job queue I made in Go. I built it
because I like to work on personal projects in a variety of languages, and I
want to be able to use the same job queue regardless of what language I'm
writing in. I like a lot about Resque, but it has the same flaw as many
others: you're all-but-forced to write jobs in its preferred language, Ruby.

Therefore, I built a job queue system where the jobs themselves are just shell
commands. It's really simple to get started: you just grab the brooce binary
and run it on any Linux system. You then use redis to LPUSH some shell
commands to a queue, and then brooce will run them in sequence.

That's really all you need to know to use it, but there are some advanced
features under the hood. There's a resque-inspired web interface, multi-
threaded job execution, locking, and automatically scheduled cron-like jobs.
All features are baked into a single binary that runs on any Linux platform,
and can be deployed on an unlimited number of servers. If they can all access
the same redis database, they'll all coordinate amongst themselves to work on
jobs.

I've been personally relying on brooce with great results! If you try it out,
I would welcome your feedback!

Check out the github page for the documentation:
[https://github.com/SergeyTsalkov/brooce](https://github.com/SergeyTsalkov/brooce)

------
purans
Nice! Lately I have started doing Go and was wondering about it. I am going to
try it.

